# 7mm WSM or 270 WSM



## DeerSlayer

Does anybody have advise on how the WSM calibers shoot?

If you have either one of these calibers, what rifle do you shoot and how do you like it?


----------



## hpostelle

Either one will work fine. Especially around this area.


----------



## bubbabuck

I'm also torn between these 2 calibers......Ya'll give us some ideas !!!

Where ya at Duckbill , 7x57 , D2D......Lets have them opinions!!!


----------



## TreeJacker

Slayer,
      If you've gotta have a short mag.....then I suppose the 7mm gives you a lot more bullet size options...especially if you handload.  I wouldn't trade in my older 207 or 7mm to get one, though. 
      I've had poor accuracy results with two 300WSM rifles and I have no plans to by another now that I've traded these off (Winchester M70 Coyote & Weatherby Vangard).
     I found all the benefits that I wanted in the short mag type rifle in a little Model 7 .308.  It's small and handy and packs plenty of punch.  I have a wealth of bullet sizes available.  I wouldn't be satisfied with it as my only deer rifle, however, just for certain situations.
     If you were looking for this gun to be your primary deer rifle then I would say go with the 7MM.


----------



## Perry Hayes

Deerslayer,
The WSM shoots fine,however I know two people that can't hit the broad side of a barn with them because they flinch when they pull the trigger.
You just have to over come that if you chose to shoot a Magnum. It bothered
me a little in the beginning but I overcame it.


----------



## TurkeyCreek

i have a Browning A-Bolt 270 wsm. it shoots great, real tight groups shooting 130 grain silver ballistic tips.

it does kick much more than the 270 win that i had been shooting. i put a Sims recoil pad on and it helped.

i am still not convinced that it isn't more gun than needed for whitetails here within 100 yards. i shot 1 doe last year at about 60 yards with a high shoulder shot using remington cor-lokts and it passed thru little expansion. she ran about 75 yards with no blood trail. after that i switched to BT's, but haven't shot a deer with them.

for deer hunting here in Georgia, i don't think that a 7mm wsm is needed. just my opinion tho.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

I shoot a Browning 7wsm.. The groups are tight and the recoil is the same, maybe slightly less than standard 7mm.. I have shot several deer with it with no problems.I shot mainly a 308 before getting a 7wsm, so with the wsm I still have that short bolt throw that I'm used to.


----------



## beginnersluck

I have the Winchester M70 .270 WSM that is in my avatar.  It shoots great.  Has a bit more kick than my .243, but I got used to it after a few shots.  I love it.  Shot a few deer with it.  All have had good expansion and all have exited.  The last doe I shot was at 65 -70 yds (shoulder shot angling towards rear) and had an exit wound that was big enough to stick 4 fingers through...accidently found out when I was gutting her.  It does the job.  My advice to you is find the one you're most comfortable shooting.  If you know someone with either,ask to see how it shoots.


----------



## Buzz

TreeJacker said:
			
		

> Slayer,
> If you've gotta have a short mag.....then I suppose the 7mm gives you a lot more bullet size options...especially if you handload.  I wouldn't trade in my older 207 or 7mm to get one, though.



I have to agree with that statment 100%, except I think TJ meant a .270 instead of a 207.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

Well I  Hav A Ruger 270wsm An It  Is  A  Great  Gun.i Killed  8  Deer  With  It  An  Only 1  Ran  Off About  30yds.  The Others  Fell  In  There Tracks. I  Was Using  The  130  Silver Bt  Bullets. Going  To  Try  The  Accubond  Next  Year. Cause  The Ballistic Tip  Done To  Much  Damage  To The  Meat.shoots Very Tight  Groups.


----------



## Derek

I got the Browning Abolt 300WSM and have been very pleased.  I have just been shooting the 180 grain Power Point but am thinking of trying the new Winchester Accubonds this year.  Great Gun!


----------



## NATHAN BRADLEY

ive got a browning a-bolt 7mmwsm, shooting federal premium 160 grain nosler  bullets.they pattern great and perform well.im not a big fan of ballistic tips.so my choices were limited on factory ammo.i did try a box of the super x power points and had a 12 inch group.i would not recomend them.i sent them back with the lot # but winchester said they didnt find any problems.maybe the a-bolt likes the federals better.ive always had great luck with federal premium ammo.


----------



## Buzz

Wow - a 12" group.   Dang man you many be in the running for the worst group ever


----------



## Limbshaker

If you get the chance take a look at a Winchester 270 WSM Shadow....sweet shooting not a bad kicker. has dropped everything in it's tracks so far 2 deer...11 hogs....the biggest 285lbs.
Wouldn't take a pretty for it.
HHH


----------



## REDBONE

*Beardgitter and Dawn-to-Dusk*

What kind of ammo are you using to get those results in your Winchester 270 WSM?


----------



## ufg8r93

*WSMs....*

I have an ABolt II in 270 WSM. It shoots well (just inside an inch at 100 for me) using either 130g Core-Lokts or Remington 130g Sciroccos. It does kick more than a std. 270 Win - it's more like a 30-06. Put a Limbsaver on it and that did the trick. I've shot one deer with it (with the Scirocco's) and he dropped in his tracks.

WalMart now carries some of the ammo, but it's primarily the BSTs. So, if you like them the ammo's available. I don't, so I have to make sure I have plenty.

If I had it to do all over again, I'm not sure I'd get the 270 WSM. It's nothing specific; the modest improvement in ballistics and the shorter action doesn't quite make up for the increase in recoil and limited ammo availablity. It's a great shooter, I just don't think it was necessary.


----------



## NATHAN BRADLEY

i got the 12 inch group with the super x power points.they gave me a box when i picked up the gun.the federals have a .75 inch group at 100 yrd.


----------



## Slick

*7mm WSM*

I just bought a 7mm WSM (Winchester Model 70 Shadow) this past season and have been shooting the factory Winchester Power Points 150 gr that nathan got the 12" groups with and my shoots 1/2inch groups with them.... Each gun has it's preference in ammo I guess.  But the 150 grains did a great job on the 2 deer I shot with them this year... High shoulder shots and they are DRT.  Probably had a little to do with shot placement too, though....


----------



## huntingonthefly

270 wsm -  love mine


----------



## Lead Poison

My Winchester 70 FTWT in *270 WSM* shoots GREAT!


----------



## GaDawgs79

Well what can I say I got both.  

Bought Ruger 7mm WSM about 6 years ago.  Started out shooting Federal 150 grain NP, dropped down to Federal 140 grain BT's.  I use this rifle for long distance shooting now.  Big Big fields.  Deadly on Ga Whitetail.  1.3 inch groups at 200 yards.  Shooting off a Caldwell lead sled with 75 lbs of weight and yes the recoil will move it.

Picked up a Browning A-bolt .270 WSM about three years ago in Augusta on sell.  Just couldn't pass on it.  Shoot Federal 130 grain Barnes Triple Shok-X, 3/4 inch groups at 100 yards.  It lowers the boom on Ga whitetail.  Nice shooting rifle.

But hey, the 7mm-08 with Federal 140 grain NP I shoot to is deadly too.  Haven't lost one with it either.


----------



## Glynr

Remington 270 WSM beautiful gun and shoots extremly accurate.  Shot at two bucks both are dead no problem.


----------



## killitgrillit

I have a kimber montana in 270wsm and it is my go to gun now, shooting 130gr bergers and it will put them in the same hole at 100yds, as far as recoil I think my montana in .308 kicks harder.


----------



## starmello

I have a Tika T3 in 270wsm.  I shot the Barns TSX in 130 grain.

Very flat, fast round...VERY accurate gun.....love it.


Tonhy


----------



## thedriller1986

Had a savage model 10 270 wsm.It was the best shooter ive ever owned.I sold it but ive been thinking about buying it back.The only thing was i did not like the ballistic tip.They shot great on paper but did not expand on deer.


----------



## 01Foreman400

I have a Tikka T3 Lite 270 WSM.  Id's opt for the 270 WSM if you don't load your own.


----------



## hogman3

*7mm WSM*

Browning A-Bolt, composite stalker.


----------

